# Canadian on asm.transitdocs.com



## ParanoidAndroid (Jul 25, 2017)

The Canadians (1 & 2) & other long distance VIA trains have finally showed up on asm.transitdocs.com, while the other corridor trains have been regularly shown there for the past few weeks. Anyone know what happened? I'm happy I can see them again.


----------

